
Successful male contraceptive gel trial brings new form of birth control closer - daegloe
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2017/feb/07/successful-male-contraceptive-gel-trial-brings-new-form-of-birth-control-closer-vasalgel
======
erichocean
> _If [men] knew they could get a reliable contraceptive that could also be
> reversed I think it would be appealing to them._

You think? If it was truly reversible, I'd sign all three of my sons up for
it, and myself. The risk to males from a pregnancy (at least in the United
States) is insanely high, and all the power rests with women (to carry or
not).

Anything that gives men control over when and who to have children with, I'm
100% in favor of.

~~~
tornadoboy55
Yeah, it's like that almost everywhere in the world: girl pregnant, you don't
want it? Shit, son.. time to be financially hamstrung for 18 years. Girl
pregnant, you want to keep it? Shit, son.. you still don't have a say. It's
fucking ridiculous.

------
ollybee
Based on a technique developed in India and now the IP is owned by a not for
profit
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reversible_inhibition_of_sperm...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reversible_inhibition_of_sperm_under_guidance)

------
abandonliberty
Hormonal birth control costs ~$500/year.

This procedure could cost less - far less - than that.

Unfortunately, market forces don't encourage investment in it.

Negative impacts:

\- Men have no direct control over conception other than condoms

\- Many women experience unwanted side-effects while on hormonal control

\- Environmental impacts (waste, estrogen)

\- Unwanted pregnancies from improper use

------
teaearlgraycold
I'm surprised that giving the sperm nowhere to go doesn't seem to be an issue.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Its reabsorbed by the body safely.

~~~
abledon
fun topic on it from ancient india:
[http://www.ayurvedacollege.com/Ayurveda/shukra-dhatu-
closer-...](http://www.ayurvedacollege.com/Ayurveda/shukra-dhatu-closer-look-
reproductive-tissue-ayurvedic-perspective)

